# Match this swatch to a mac lipstick! Please! thanks



## petrina_678 (May 1, 2008)

I've been looking for this coloured lipstick! this is totally the colour i've been searching for! its actually my mum's estee lauder lip pencil, but its rancid. I LOVE OVE LOVE this colour so help me please!

the first pic is more accurate! thanks!


----------



## Girl about town (May 1, 2008)

Please me lipstick!! or hug me


----------



## bebedawl (May 1, 2008)

I second Hug Me.


----------



## petrina_678 (May 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Girl about town* 

 
_Please me lipstick!! or hug me_

 
its darker than both colours.. but thanks


----------



## Sabrunka (May 1, 2008)

Yah for SURE that isn't hug me... Hug me is almost a neutral beige lol.. I'm sorry though I can't think of anything it can match 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## wifey806 (May 1, 2008)

Possibly Hot Tahiti? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dubonet...ehh...that's hard!


----------



## glassy girl (May 1, 2008)

Well the pic is kind of hard to see but maybe cb96 its a bright pinky-orange duo-chrome with golden shimmer(frost). I love this lipstick so just check it out i could be totally off.


----------



## Winterwhite (May 1, 2008)

or perhaps Craving or Chatterbox? It is a tough colour you have there indeed, looks like orange with pink, or like pink grapefruit. So it depends on whether in reality it is more orangey or pinkish? Otherwise some in the Euristocrats-thread could come close, like Costa Chic or Going Dutch? 
See the swatches 
(btw, there in is also a photo of Charismatic, which sounds possible, too, but it does not belong to the Euristocrats-line, it is a regular colour already).


----------



## CoralBlast (May 2, 2008)

could you try swatching it on paper that would help. this to me looks like rozz revival (but it's Le) only pinkier.


----------



## Winthrop44 (May 2, 2008)

It's really hard on a computer monitor, as you can tell by the wide variety of responses you've gotten. Can you take it to a MAC counter or store to swatch on your skin along side the lipsticks there?


----------



## MACHOMULA (May 3, 2008)

It looks a lot like Skew to me.


----------



## seabird (May 3, 2008)

profusion is that colour on my nw15 friend.


----------



## petrina_678 (May 4, 2008)

lol im going to a mac store to match this... lol thanks everyone.. i'll post back to let you all know which l/s i realli matches! thanks!


----------



## stacylynne (May 4, 2008)

I would say craving


----------



## rabideloise (May 4, 2008)

Someone said Profusion and I think that's a good guess. I have that and I'm NC15 and that's what it looks like. Also I just got Fresco in the mail and it looks similar to that too.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (May 5, 2008)

Thats definitely not Hug Me! lol Hug Me is a brownish nude color. My first guess was Craving.


----------



## bebedawl (May 11, 2008)

Yeah deffo not Hug Me!! Thats far too redder than hug me.


----------



## contrabassoon (May 11, 2008)

Vegas Volt perhaps?


----------

